# Halogen lights burning out?



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I purchased four of the orange and black metal 250 watt halogen lights for outdoor use. Per the box, they are okay for outdoor use, I checked before I bought them. I have them hanging outside in a dry space (in my small rabbitry), they are hanging on a chain link panel so they aren't butted up against anything as a precaution because they throw off a lot of heat.

I put out 4 of them, within a few days one of the bulbs had blown, then other, until all 4 of them were dead no more than a few weeks after I set them up. I replaced all 4 bulbs about 3 weeks ago, and now I'm down to only 1 that works.

They are plugged in for about 12-14 hours a day, and we've had outside temperatures down to the teens and as high as 45 since I got them. The bulbs are expensive, about $5 each here, and I can't keep replacing them every two weeks.

Anyone know why the bulbs keep blowing out on me like this?


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

The instructions on my auto halogen bulbs say not to handle them with your bare hands. ???


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

If you touch the bulb the oils on your fingers will cause it to burn out, 

I use a clean paper towel to handle them

Then they only use the highest quality of bulbs from some eastern country manufacture,


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Halogens will burn out quickly if you don't protect them when installing. If you do happen to touch them with your bare hands while installing you can use alcohol on a cloth to clean off any oil from the bulb.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah, I bet that would be it! I'll admit I didn't bother to read the directions :lookout: 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

perhaps that is the case. when i worked with film lighting, we used lots of 1000 watt halogens and were always told to keep our oily fingers off of the bulbs. we were also cautioned to turn and cover our eyes if the light turned purple suddenly because it was probably about to blow.

that said, i have a small set of halogens i just removed from under my kitchen cupboards because they have all blown...all but one. it is a set of 6 10watt bulbs fed from a dc source that plugs into ac. i never touched any of the bulbs and they all burned out way before they should have. perhaps you have issues with bad bulbs or lousy current.


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

...to all the above, I might add that things have changed since all the bulbs were made in the usa by americans who had mortgages, bought cars, and shopped on Main st. And I gotta add that NO ONE has 110 volts in their house, and haven't since the 50's or 
60's... 
The influx of cheap chinese crap lightbulbs annoys me because many of them are garbage. GE and Westinghouse market chinese bulbs that seem to hold up well but here is one thing to look for: don't buy any bulbs that are marked 120 Volt, always ask for 130 volt ratings. Lowes and other big boxes sell a few and most electrical distributors carry them. Simply put, the 130 volt units have heavier filaments and while costing half again as much, last 3-4 times longer. I can buy a 50 watt PAR 20 Halogen 130 volt bulb for 
$ 4.61 while Lowe's sells a 120 volt same bulb for $ 5.60, so shop around. Electrical distributors are in the business to sell good electrical material to contractors who have better things to do than go back to some job to replace the flippin' light bulbs that failed a month later. The Big Boxes exist to sell magrinal goods to homeowner/d.i.y. types who, in many cases, think they are pros because they have a credit card and a pickup...
(...how was that for a gross generalization...?) Oh, sorry. 

Been buying lightbulbs for 40 years and am a believer in the 130 volt units, especially since the voltage in most homes is 121 to 129 volts. I really hate it when a lightbulb fails explosively as the timid homeowner flips on the switch in their new addition, especially after paying me a gazillion dollars for my expertise and I let the Mr. feel like he was saving some $$$ by buying the fixtures and bulbs. I still get the callback and it still reflects on my reputation, as well as wasting my time.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Ozarka said:


> ...to all the above, I might add that things have changed since all the bulbs were made in the usa by americans who had mortgages, bought cars, and shopped on Main st. And I gotta add that NO ONE has 110 volts in their house, and haven't since the 50's or
> 60's...
> The influx of cheap chinese crap lightbulbs annoys me because many of them are garbage. GE and Westinghouse market chinese bulbs that seem to hold up well but here is one thing to look for: don't buy any bulbs that are marked 120 Volt, always ask for 130 volt ratings. Lowes and other big boxes sell a few and most electrical distributors carry them. Simply put, the 130 volt units have heavier filaments and while costing half again as much, last 3-4 times longer. I can buy a 50 watt PAR 20 Halogen 130 volt bulb for
> $ 4.61 while Lowe's sells a 120 volt same bulb for $ 5.60, so shop around. Electrical distributors are in the business to sell good electrical material to contractors who have better things to do than go back to some job to replace the flippin' light bulbs that failed a month later. The Big Boxes exist to sell magrinal goods to homeowner/d.i.y. types who, in many cases, think they are pros because they have a credit card and a pickup...
> ...



He is right. I used to make lamps and the ones that have 130 volts on them are much better. They are usually made for commercial uses like signs or the like. You can find them at most places and the price will be higher but worth it.


----------

